# Great plane, but uncomfortable tote



## Bertha

If all you dislike is the tote, that's a simple enough fix. I don't like the aesthetics of the LV planes but this is a very attractive plane otherwise. I'd start working on a tote that you like. This plane wants to be used!


----------



## funchuck

I have thought about making my own tote, but I am still a beginner in many ways. I have never made anything too curvy, but I also have a few projects ahead of me too.

The tote isn't really bad either. If it was really bad, I probably would have rated it 3 stars or lower.


----------



## Bertha

Chuck, if you copy the angle of the mounting post, you can shape the tote very simply. I like a round microplane ($20 or so) and a collection of sandpaper. I think you'd find it a really fun process and you'd end up with a plane that you can push around for hours. Give it some consideration (says the guy who's now buying totes, instead of making them).


----------



## WayneC

I belive the same guy who sells Stanley replacement totes on ebay makes Bailey style replacement totes for Veritas planes.


----------



## ChunkyC

Boy that sounds familiar! I said the exact same thing about mine.

"The one thing that I don't like about the plane and that's the tote. It's the first thing that I grabbed when I finally got it out of all of that packaging and I instantly knew that it didn't fit my hand."

Now that I've logged a few hours with it, I don't notice the tote so much now. Maybe it will grow on you too?


----------



## NANeanderthal

I have the three that make up the bevel-up set and from what I have found is these planes beg to be used about 3" higher than the Stanley style grip. Try using it on something a bit higher and see how it feels. I actually really like this as it will let me build my new bench a bit higher which is great for cutting joinery. Just my $.22, yep my opinion is worth eleven times most others.


----------



## funchuck

Hmm, maybe I should give it a shot. I am wondering though, the tote is held in with 2 screws, but if I wanted a curvy tote, only one screw can be used. Would this be a problem? I did see some replacement totes that used a shorter 2nd screw, but I'm not sure where to get those.

Chunk: I do hope that it will grow on me, but I have logged a lot of hours with it too. I think making a tote will be the best solution.

NANeanderthal: I'll have to try that! Thanks.


----------



## ChuckM

"I'll accidentally change the lateral position. It's not too bad though, and usually things go ok."

Try if the use of the set screws may help with this problem. The set screws are an unique feature in Veritas planes.

Personally, I have had no problems with the tote as some other users have found. By the way, remember to also use your body (and legs) not just your hand and arm to drive your big or heavy planes forward. A dead tight fist grip will sooner or later wear your palm and wrist down no matter what tote you use. Chris Schwartz or some writer has shown the importance of this point.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Amen to higher work surfaces when needed. It's our shop, so why not make it all fit you ?

Standard heights came from average male user heights of 5'9" or so, but what about us beyond 6 feet tall ? I'm 6'2" and have raised everything (except the table saw) 5 to 7 inches so I can stand straight up to work. The new router table was 35", but is now 42". The new Ridgid planer is 33 1/2". It will be at 40" when I raise it. Custom ergonomics.


----------



## llwynog

I seriously considered buying this jointer a few months ago but what stopped me was the fact that the edge was not square which means that I could not use it as a straight edge to check my progress when flattening an edge, nor could I use it on a shooting board in a hurry.
In the end, I went the vintage Stanley way, bought a 100 years old plane on which I put a replacement blade and could not be any happier with it.
Of all the Veritas BU planes, the BU jack is indeed the one that is tempting me the most….

Thank you for your review of both the Jointer and Jack planes !


----------



## funchuck

llwynog: Yup, that BU Jack is awesome! My plan is to buy all 3 of the BU family. Only one missing is the smoother, but that also doesn't have square sides. The LA smoother does have square sides, and is a bit smaller, so I might go for that one, but that means I can't share blades. I already have 6 blades with differing angles and cambers, so I might still go for the BU smoother.

I don't usually use my jointer as a straightedge because I think it is straight when you can take a full length shaving. I'm still new at this, so I'm not sure of that, actually. I still like having square sides because I use a shooting board a lot, and I think it also looks nicer (if that counts!).


----------



## llwynog

Charles, 
If you take full length shavings, it is indeed possible that you have achieved a flat surface but anyhow, I like to be able to identify the high spots in advance to concentrate on them.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## rareair

check out this blog.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/tool-reviews/new-handles-available-for-veritas-bevel-up-planes

I got a replacement tote and knob from the business mentioned in the blog. they are very nice and comfortable, they cost about $40. check it out itsw worth it.


----------



## Bertha

^now that's more like it.


----------



## rareair

it totaly wroth it to UPGRADE. The LV planes are very nice.


----------



## mprzybylski

Sorry to revive such and old post but I was using this plane for the first time this weekend and just have a question about the mouth adjuster. When I screw it in it pushes the mouth toward the front but when I screw it out toward the blade I have to push the mouth toward the screw rather than it going on its own. Is that normal? I'm a total plane newb so I have no clue, apologies for the ignorant question.


----------

